# How many sexual partners have you had?



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

Pretender said:


> .5? Did you sleep with a midget?


Nope.


----------



## Pretender (Apr 27, 2016)

HoranOuros said:


> Nope.


Did he have a small weewee then?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I cannot find the -1 option. 0/5 thread rating.


----------



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

Pretender said:


> Did he have a small weewee then?


Jeesh, spell it out will ya.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I cannot find the -1 option. 0/5 thread rating.


Did your genitals implode!? D:

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Miniblini said:


> Did your genitals implode!? D:
> 
> hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


This is no laughing matter.
I have had one anti-sexual partner and I demand that my voice be heard through the polls.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

QueenOfNight said:


> Why is there no 0 option? -____-"


Cuz it's " how many?" 
Not " Have you?" 

I guess thay just expect those with 0 not to vote. :sad:

My answer is one. But we're still at it afte 5 years.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

HoranOuros said:


> Partners?
> 
> 4.5


Aw, these nights are the worse but his loss, right ?


----------



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Exactly ten. Which is why I'm single right now. Don't want to ruin a round number.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 8, 2014)

Funfunfun! 
I'm 25, so that would mean somewhere around 0,8/yearly :laughing:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lucky 13


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Not counting oral, 2. Counting oral, 3.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

3. The third one I have been with for the past 17 years, and he has been like a fine wine, getting better with age lol.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

Implying I had any. Makes me wonder if the OP thinks that people are born already having a sexual partner. Now, excuse me, I need to wallow in self pity.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Zero. Too bad there is no zero option in the poll.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Wondering if this poll is public 😒😏


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Depending upon your definition of 'sexual partner' my answer is either zero or one.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

It depends what is the definition of "sexual partner." Does it mean penetrative sex? Or any type of sexual contact that wouldn't be appropriate to do in public?

Ok I literally had to write out their names and count them up lol. By the first definition, 6, and by the second definition, 11 (I think that's the correct count...there may be some I'm forgetting lol). Ten guys and one woman. All of these happened in a span of four years (ages 17-20), then I got together with my now-husband.

I wish I had gotten more sexual experience when I was younger. I feel like there's a lot of types of people that I never got to fuck...you know what I'm saying? Like out of the 11 people on that list, I was only actually attracted to 6 of them. The other ones I hooked up with because they pressured me into it and I felt guilty saying no, or because I felt like I should get more sexual experience.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Three. My first (dated five years, HS - college), my late husband (20 years), and one since (dated six months). One taught me that poor, selfish sex can be worse than none. I will likely abstain until/unless I reconnect significantly with someone. I am in my 50s.


----------



## Nelada (Jul 29, 2016)

Someone is getting to feel the praying mantis' anger one day! Poor little guy I think he is not ready, Dana. 

I love men, and I loved every of them. Even for one night, I don't care. It was love. With teeth and claws, indeed, but love too. My parents told me to be generous and share my toys... :happy:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Hooo. Care for a ride?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> I'm mad at you because you exposed my dirty little secret. I won't apologize for being hungry aftet sex.
> 
> I cuddle my x files boxes at times, nothing like a bit rough on the edge.


and speaking of exposing dirty little secrets
i must confess
when you are not at home i sneak into your crib and cuddle your x files boxes too:shocked:
good times, good times


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> and speaking of exposing dirty little secrets
> i must confess
> when you are not at home i sneak into your crib and cuddle your x files boxes too:shocked:
> good times, good times


That's a felony to rub against, sorry, cuddle an FBI agent's x files boxes. Drop your pants.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> That's a felony to rub against, sorry, cuddle an FBI agent's x files boxes. Drop your pants.


pants?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Vinniebob said:


> pants?


Easier. Now, have you ever dreamt of being a fakir? The toys part.


----------



## Nelada (Jul 29, 2016)

> Easier. Now, have you ever dreamt of being a fakir? The toys part.


With a strange necklace with a ball (no matter which one) on his mouth, I imagine?


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I am suspecting something strange is happening. 

Necklace with a cross.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Quernus said:


> *thinks* I feel like I might be missing someone but I highly doubt I'd forget such a thing...


OLOLOLOL I remembered. Okay, my number is 14. This probably sounds more callous than it is, I've never even had a one-night stand (no judgment to those who do)... I just... I dunno... some flings are more memorable than others...


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Why is there not a chioce for 0?


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Where's the option for "Never had a relationship/no partners"?
> 
> And imo more than 10 is kinda slutty.


Don't hate them cuz u ain't them..

I echo Dana Scully, not enough lolz. 

I've had 1, I'm 26 ;-(


----------



## GinaM (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm asexual, have had zero partners, and wish to remain celibate.


----------

